# My poor Plum! Forewarning - (Gross eye picture)



## EickaSullivan (Nov 26, 2012)

So sad to report that my Plum has been bit by my brothers dog! I took him to the hospital and am now waiting till morning for him to see an eye specialist.

Plum has an attitude and can be quite aggressive towards dogs. My brothers dog had enough and grabbed his head! It all happened so fast, and Plums eye was injured.

Sad to report it's full of blood and swelling. He may have to have it removed. My poor handsome man!  please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. I will update on his status tomorrow, he is taking two antibiotics, pain medication as well as two eye drops. Hopefully the eye can be saved.

I would appreciate tips on keeping him comfortable. Thank you all. -Jacqueline
View attachment 8701



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Jacqueline sweetie, I'm so sorry, poor Plum, poor you, I can imagine how
stressed & scared you are. I'll have Plum in my thoughts, I wish him the best,
and will look for your update. Sending healing vibes his way. Hugs.


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Poor plum!!! Sending lots of loving healing thoughts you guys way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EickaSullivan (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you. Yes I am very scared. I feel so bad for him, he is in so much pain and the area has only continued to swell up. What a mess! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Awww, poor baby.
Hope he gets better soon and doesn't lose his eye.
I try to keep my guy away from all dogs, even smaller
ones. 
Blessings.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Plum! I hope the specialist can give you some good news tomorrow. You and Plum are in my thoughts.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry. Sending prayers your way. Please keep us posted. Poor baby. Don't beat yourself up over it. It was an accident.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Poor Plum, keep us posted, sending healing thoughts.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Plum's eye injury. Hoping the eye can be saved but also know he will be fine even if they have to remove it. Lots of love to your boy, keep us updated!


----------



## EickaSullivan (Nov 26, 2012)

Update on Plum! He is on several antibiotics and steroid. He also has to have several eye drops multiple times a day. He has slept a great deal but whimpers in pain. I also have to give him tramadol for pain. The swelling gas gone down but the pupil is completely full of blood and the inner corner muscle is protruding some. The specialist scheduled another visit on the 20th and may remove the eye then if there is inner damage to the eye. I pray that this is not the case, but his health and happiness us my main concern. I just feel do bad for him! 
View attachment 8742



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry. You must be so upset. You are both in my prayers. I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  Poor lil Plum. I hope everything turns out okay. Bless his heart. <3


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww he looks so sad and it must hurt awful. I hope I heals and clears up so he doesn't have to have it removed. Poor little guy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor Plum, hope he gets some relief from the pain. Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

What a nightmare, poor, poor Plum! Best wishes and much love x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Poor little guy  cyber hugs!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor pup. I would certainly keep him away from other dogs from now on. It only takes a second for this sort of thing to happen. You could bring a puppy playpen with you or your parents can have one in their garage to set up when you are there. That way he can see everything and still be safe. I hope he feels better on the tramadol.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor little guy! I really hope that he's able to stay comfortable until he sees the specialist. Things happen so fast, and I'm sorry this has happened to both you and Plum.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! Erika, I feel for you. We want our chis to play with others and all get along, but unfortunately that isnt always how it works. When we went to visit my daughter 2 years ago, I had to keep Angel away from her chi. He did not like him (yes 2 males!) but Angel doesn't like other dogs or people! (sigh)

He gets along with our golden retreiver, but I get extremely anxious when they run in the yard. Susie is very good and stops and diverts away from him. It's tough, because I want them to run, but I don't want him getting hurt. So far, it's been good, but I know that one day, something is going to happen!! (ugh)

Fortunately, he will recover, but it doesn't lessen feeling badly about it! So chin up - he's a beautiful little boy!!


----------



## EickaSullivan (Nov 26, 2012)

The swelling has gone down significantly on his eye. The pupil is very saturated with blood. Keeping up with the antibiotics and other medications. Any tips for his intestinal change? He is pretty uncomfortable! Thank you all for your kind words!
View attachment 8746



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Probiotics will help the digestive system. Pumpkin will also help.


----------



## EickaSullivan (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope Plum continues to show improvement. Good luck, I know this is heartbreaking as a Momma. Thoughts are with you for healing.


----------

